# first fattie tatertot cheddar and bacon with QView



## smokey mo (Apr 17, 2010)

for my first fattie the kids and I decided to try deepfried tatertots shredded cheddar and bacon. mmmm...bacon!
I have to wait a while to smoke it a little later. 2/3 of the children work today and I am the taxi. 

here are some shots of the prep work.







ok..ok. I know it will never fit in that lattice. In my desire to be a tightwad, I thought I had enough bacon...so adjust on the fly. cut to fit remove the filling that is exposed taper the ends and wrap in excessive amounts of bacon. 

It rests in the fridge right now and I will post picts before the smoker the end product. This and the sausage I am making are going to be man-foder for dinner tonight as ALL the women are at a church ladies retreat. We must survive somehow right...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like you have a good start going.


----------



## smokey mo (Apr 17, 2010)

The good thing about messing up is you can play around. This is the part that I adjusted. I cut it off and cooked it in the oven with no wrap for the boys to eat before work. I cant imagine this with smokey flavor and more bacon...my 18yr old said he may actually need to eat lettuce today.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL at the lettuce comment, looking like you are doing well this weekend


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2010)

Some good looking food...


----------



## smokey mo (Apr 18, 2010)

ok here is the final products...





I think I may make a fatty piston for the next one.

Thanks for checking out the progress.


----------



## dmccurry (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a really good idea for a fatty.  Think next time id go with a bit more filling lol.  looks real tasty though!


----------



## wildflower (Apr 19, 2010)

Fatties are good god's gift to man


----------



## smokey mo (Apr 19, 2010)

Originally I did have more stuff in the stuffing.  The problem was my bacon weave was not big enough and I had to adjust. I was running VERY late and didn't have time to go buy more bacon.  I cut the log to fit and had to 're-make' the log.  The goods got all catiwhampus and lopsided. Next time I will prep better and buy more bacon.  I used a Costco pack of thin cut and it turned out with good crisp texture. The fillings tasted good.  We deep fried and seasoned the tots and I rememberd another member saying you know when there is too much cheese because it starts leaking out.  I did have a small blowout on one end.  I am going to make a Fatty Piston to stuff next time.  My wife didn't get any so it will have to be soon.  

It may be a "Tuekey Dinner" Fatty.  Who knows...


----------



## caveman (Apr 19, 2010)

It looks good.  You just needed more Bacon!!!


----------

